

Forbes 30 under 30 2015 - ebildsten
http://www.forbes.com/30under30/

======
davidu
Congrats to all 600+ winners, it's nice to be recognized.

I like that the 30 under 30 list is now category-based, and not just 30 mostly
Internet entrepreneurs (many benefiting from great PR people or influence with
the judges).

With the addition of categories, now fashion, arts, healthcare, food, science,
energy, and more can be better represented and surfaced to a broader audience.

You can see all the categories here:
[http://www.forbes.com/30under30/#/](http://www.forbes.com/30under30/#/)

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Agreed, good on these folks and I wish them all the success in the world. As
someone over 30 however, I find these lists depressing.

~~~
ElComradio
If it's any consolation, most of these will be one trick ponies. One big exit,
and forever chasing that rabbit.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
That's a horribly cynical perspective.

~~~
saucymew
However, statistically correct.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Apparently you didn't even look at the lists. There are hundreds of people on
them, and many are not even company founders seeking an exit.

This said, I think _most_ tech entrepreneurs would be thrilled at the prospect
of being a one-trick pony with a single big exit. Heck, that is literally "The
Silicon Valley Dream" today.

~~~
ElComradio
I agree, but then... what?

~~~
canes123456
Live life like the rest of us but with way more money and notoriety

------
chdir
Is there a readable mirror. Horrible resource hungry interface kills my modern
laptop in under 30 seconds.

~~~
nogridbag
Agreed that site is awful. At first the site would not load - I only saw the
pink down arrow on a blank white page.

After refreshing, the site appeared but scrolling on child pages is
frustrating.

------
sgarrity
It took me quick a while to figure out that there are actually a bunch of
different lists of 30 people (per-category). Frustrating interface.

~~~
makeset
It took me longer to realize that my browser tab wasn't frozen. The linked
pages are _designed_ show no sign of scrolling down until you swipe three
wheels/trackpads worth. UX genius right there.

~~~
rockyj
You should also check your memory + cpu usage when browsing. My laptop was on
fire. I think they tried to do too much, I simple selection + slide show would
have sufficed.

------
zstiefler
Interesting how many of these are founders. Seems like way more than in recent
years. Startups have really hit the mainstream.

~~~
GuiA
There's nothing interesting at all really - the 30 under 30 is not about
achievement, but rather a certain measure of social status. And as startups
have become the new cool thing to do, so it is reflected here.

In other words, you're observing the same variable. It'd be like saying
"interesting how many of these have high Twitter follower counts".

~~~
OedipusRex
This definitely is not about money.

------
jeremiahlee
This list gives me the personal achievement equivalent of body dysmorphia.

~~~
organsnyder
I just turned 30 last year. I'm a failure.

------
dang
The YC founders in the list are detailed at
[http://blog.ycombinator.com/congrats-to-ycs-sam-altman-
plus-...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/congrats-to-ycs-sam-altman-plus-the-yc-
founders-named-in-forbes-30-under-30) (via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8840565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8840565),
which we merged into this thread).

------
ntoshev
4.2% are related to YC! I wonder how many are related to Stanford or another
institution?

------
throwaway283719
It looks like 20-25 of the Forbes "30 under 30" are YC founders or otherwise
involved in YC - is that correct?

An incredible achievement if so!

~~~
ssharp
There are 30 people in every industry, so it's a lot more than 30 total.

------
_random_
Yay, games are a separate category! The art circles might keep their eyes
closed, but the finance will keep them wide open.

------
peterjancelis
The finance list seems a bit random. There are plenty of 20-somethings vice
presidents at investment banks and funds.

~~~
nilkn
The vast majority of it across all categories seems a bit random, to be
honest. Only the star figures like, say, Sam Altman or James Harden don't seem
arbitrary.

------
mhoad
Sam Altman made the list I see. Congratulations.

~~~
antidaily
I sent him a case of coffee ice cream.

------
testimoney
I only have 2.5 years to make it :(

~~~
toomuchtodo
Doing something phenomenal is more important than doing something before 30.

I'm 32 though. I'm biased.

~~~
testimoney
Well better start early. I should stop my Battlefield sessions before bed and
start doing something.

~~~
noname123
How about becoming a pro at Battlefield? So many startup people but a pro at a
game that you enjoy, now that's more special and niche.

~~~
kansface
This is terrible advice. Video game pros have extremely short careers (the
runtime of the video game or until their body gives out). They typically work
12 hour days, and as soon as its their job, the game isn't fun. At the end of
their career- when they are perhaps 30, they are left with no skill and no job
and not nearly enough money to retire.

~~~
onedev
I don't think he meant it seriously. I think it was said more to convey a
certain sentiment.

------
onedev
Honestly these lists are mostly just calculated PR. You apply to get in, and
there are ways to game the system, especially if you know the reporters or
develop a relationship with them.

EDIT: I don't mean this in a way to take away from the accomplishments of the
people on that list. I say this to recognize that there are so many other
people that deserve to be on such a list whose accomplishments are on the same
level (or much greater) who aren't on that list simply because they didn't
care for it, or didn't know about it.

~~~
DaniFong
Just one data point, but I never applied to the lists we got on, and I don't
think Sam or the other YC founders did either...

------
piratebroadcast
Looks like a couple of my Boston friends (Dave and Arian) made the list.

